# Lancaster, CA, ID#A4420201, Male, 3mo



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Department of Animal Care & Control


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Impound Date:*4/21/2012SexMale*Primary Breed:*GERM SHEPHERD*Age:*0 Years and 3 MonthsLocation:Lancaster Cage No.:L321


----------

